# vaihdella / vuorotella



## Gavril

Which works better in the sentences below?


_Linjanvuorottelu / -vaihtelu _(in sports)

_Maalivahdit vuorottelevat / vaihtelevat säännöllisesti _(for example, they may alternate every other game)

_Maalivahdit vuorottelevat / vaihtelevat epäsäännöllisesti

 Vuorotelkaa / vaihdelkaa käyttämällä keinua, lapset!

Hän kuulostaa hyvin epävarmalta -- mielipiteet vuorottelevat / vaihtelevat jatkuvasti


_Kiitos


----------



## jenni.

I would say vaihdella in first and last one, vuorotella in others


----------



## hui

Which works better in the sentences below?

_
Linjanvuorottelu / -vaihtelu _(in sports)
???

_Maalivahdit *vuorottelevat* / __vaihtelevat__ säännöllisesti (for example, they may alternate every other game)_

_Maalivahdit *vuorottelevat* / __vaihtelevat__ epäsäännöllisesti_

Vuorotelkaa / vaihdelkaa käyttämällä keinua* Keinukaa vuorotellen*_, lapset!
__
Hän kuulostaa hyvin epävarmalta -- mielipiteet _vuorottelevat / vaihtelevat *vaihtuvat*_ jatkuvasti.

_


----------



## sakvaka

_Vaihtuvat _works in the goalkeeper examples, too. I agree with hui so far.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Which works better in the sentences below?
> 
> _
> Linjanvuorottelu / -vaihtelu _(in sports)
> ???



For example, in hockey, there are line changes: the same line doesn't stay on the ice all the time. How would this normally be expressed?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"For example, in hockey, there are line changes: the same line doesn't  stay on the ice all the time. How would this normally be expressed?"

_Linja_ is the wrong word here. I didn't understand your example either. _Ketjun vaihtaminen, ketjujen vaihtaminen, ketjujen peluuttaminen vuorotellen, ottaa ensimmäinen ketju vaihtoon_ are examples of Finnish that come to mind. There's also an informal term for those players who don't get to play at all but have to sit on the bench throughout the match: _vilttiketju. Viltti_ is "blanket" and the terms depicts a player who gets cold since he isn't playing and thus he needs a blanket to cover his legs. 

It's impossible to get cold these days but the term dates back to the days when ice hockey was played outdoors.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Ah, I thought I had read that _linja _was the correct translation of "line" in this context, but I guess I remembered wrong.


----------

